# MS Office word document showing error message "wwlib.dll" error and not opening



## scsamantaray (Jun 3, 2015)

*MS Office word document showing error message "wwlib.dll" error and not opening*

Hello,
While opening MS Office-2007 Word my word file not opening and showing "wwlib.dll" error .
The detail error message is:- C:\Program Files(x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\wwlib.dll is either not designed to run on Windows or it contains an error.Try installing the program again using the original installation media or contact your system administrator or the software vendor to support.
I have no any installation cd.
Can it be solved .
Any help?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: MS Office word document showing error message "wwlib.dll" error and not opening*

Try the detect and repair option.


----------

